# Looking to Jam



## GuitarsCanada

Musicians looking to jam. Post your needs right here in the Band Lounge.


----------



## imbackagain2

I wanna jam. 21 male aurora guitar. play everything from srv to bls


----------



## walden

imbackagain2 said:


> I wanna jam. 21 male aurora guitar. play everything from srv to bls


wheres aurora?


----------



## james on bass

GuitarsCanada said:


> Musicians looking to jam. Post your needs right here in the Band Lounge.


Well, if anyone needs some low end filled out in the London area, give me a shout. I have 2 bands sorta on the go, but love steppin' into a fill-in gig. Yeah, I'm a gig-whore!


----------



## imbackagain2

Aurora is between richmond hill and newmarket


----------



## Sparks

My name is Damon, I'm 14 and I live in Waterdown, Ontario. I play keyboards/piano, rhythm guitar, and lead/backup vocals and hoping to jam with others. Anyone interested?


----------



## d_byrne23

im 18, lookin to play some metal...from cambridge ontario..pretty decent guitar ability, by no means a shredder or anything...anyways anyone from KW area or guelph let me knowevilGuitar:


----------



## TearsInTheRain

im 18 live in edmonton alberta i play guitar, and bass...i can play all styles pm me if u want to jam


----------



## james on bass

Anyone need a bass player in London?

My band is pissing me off - they cancel more practices than we have. We were gigging pretty solid in 2005 but they don't want to gig until we have a bunch more songs in the repetoire - well, you kinda need to rehearse to have that. 

I sing, have great gear and attitude. Mid 30's and I've played pretty much everything. New rock, Classic rock, country etc... 
Looking for a band that is gigging or about to. No drugs or on-stage boozing. What you do on your own time is your own business. 
I work shift work and have a family, so my rehearsal time is limited to weekend evenings - but - you tell me what to learn and it's learned! I don't wanna waste anyone's time - especially mine!


----------



## KATIE

*Brian Cherrington (Edmonton)*

Wow I just heard this guy Brian Cherrington(Edmonton) if anyone knows how to get a hold of him please respond. I just heard him in Van and he is unbelievable. He plays Pink Floyd better than anyone I have ever heard. So please anyone if you no how I can get a hold of him post it. If you read this Brian please get back to me you play the best guitar ever dude


----------



## imbackagain2

what part of cambridge are you in?


----------



## YardApe

*just wanting to play*

just looking for someone to jam with online someone with lead and vocals just to have fun, I dont think i'n ready to join a band or anything but if anyone around kingston wants to jam i'm up for it. p.m. me i'll send you a sample of my guitar playing.


----------



## JJohnson

*Bassist from Saskatchewan*

Hey folks! I have been playing bass off and on for 12 years, and can play anything from country to slap and pop funk, to death metal. If you wanna jam, or are in need of a reliable bassist, then pm me!


----------



## Neill MacInnis

im 21 and currently live in halifax and go to dal. my influences include david torn, king crimson, mahavishnu orchestra, bill frisell, adrian belew, tony williams lifetime, squarepusher, eivend aarset, aphex twin, terje rypdal .... to name a few. though my technical facility is no where near those players i have an active and at times twisted musical imagination. if any bass players or drummers are interested in playing let me know. i love to play blues too! but id love to get together and try something "different". 

also any guitar players who want to get together let me know...


----------



## ne1roc

james on bass said:


> Anyone need a bass player in London?
> 
> My band is pissing me off - they cancel more practices than we have. We were gigging pretty solid in 2005 but they don't want to gig until we have a bunch more songs in the repetoire - well, you kinda need to rehearse to have that.
> 
> I sing, have great gear and attitude. Mid 30's and I've played pretty much everything. New rock, Classic rock, country etc...
> Looking for a band that is gigging or about to. No drugs or on-stage boozing. What you do on your own time is your own business.
> I work shift work and have a family, so my rehearsal time is limited to weekend evenings - but - you tell me what to learn and it's learned! I don't wanna waste anyone's time - especially mine!


Oh man, you are the perfect candidate for our band. Too bad about the distance.


----------



## james on bass

ne1roc said:


> Oh man, you are the perfect candidate for our band. Too bad about the distance.


so, move! 


Well, if you ever find yourself needing bass somewhere this side of Kitchener, give me a set list and a little notice.


----------



## ne1roc

james on bass said:


> so, move!
> 
> 
> Well, if you ever find yourself needing bass somewhere this side of Kitchener, give me a set list and a little notice.



:food-smiley-004:


----------



## flyontoast

Hey, I'm 19, guitarist in *Montreal*(well, the north-shore to be exact). I enjoy classic rock and 80s hard rock. I'm looking for any musicians that want to get together and have some fun and gain experience playing others.


----------



## Stratocaster

Im 17, guitarist in mississauga, looking to jam. Msg me if interested.


----------



## zao_89

14 year old guitarist from Etobicoke, Toronto who wants to jam/ learn new stuff.


----------



## hurricane

Mid 40's guitarist looking for casual jams in the Pickering/Ajax/Whitby area. Classic rock, old punk, some metal would be great. Send me an email! Thanks.


----------



## CocoTone

hurricane said:


> Mid 40's guitarist looking for casual jams in the Pickering/Ajax/Whitby area. Classic rock, old punk, some metal would be great. Send me an email! Thanks.



On May 20th, we`re at Bobby C`s Dockside in Bowmanville, right on the lake. Stop in and say hi,,,maybe even bring your guitar and a smallish combo, and do a toon or two.

CT.evilGuitar:


----------



## jane

Guitarist/Pianist from Waterloo here... looking to jam / learn new stuff... pm me!


----------



## mario

45 year old guitarist, looking to jam in London. Been playing for 28 years. Into blues, blues rock, classic rock, blues jazz.... PM me if anyone is interested.:wave:


----------



## northern1

*Barrie Area Guitar player*

Looking for bass, drums, vocals and possibly another guitar (ages 28 to 40), dedicated, etc.. I could possibly join your band or musicians to form original project. Music this far has been described as driven, cool groove, heavy etc.. Hard rock alternative style. Must have gear,transportation, good attitude, contribute to writing etc. I am a guitar player with pro gear. Looking for a band in Barrie or the surrounding area's. Email me and I will reply.


----------



## Richard

*To Katie re Brian Cherrington*

Katie I heard him as well he is good but I would not say he is the best but I must say he is very good and I liked his solo in Clapton's Cocaine and Crossroads. You can get a hold of him through a music shop in Gastown Vancouver. If you want send me a message and I will give you my email and send the name of the shop. I know he hangs around thier on occasion he bought most of his gear there, that is how I met him. So if ya want to hopfully get in touch with Brian Cherrington email me......:rockon2:


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue

Figure I might as well drop my name here, as I'm itching for jams and gigs or whatever. Anything really. 


I'm 17 in Clagary. I like most stuff from the early 70s back into the mists of time. More specifically, I love to do a nice blues, well versed in delta/country blues, I can do some reg'lar classic rock, into trad folk music, and that kind of "folk rock"-i hate calling it that- like late 60s Dylan, THE BAND, early 70s Dead. I'm also into jamming-think the Dead and Allman Bros. I'd pretty much kill to be lead guitar in a soul band with a sweet horn section and killer vocals, a-la Otis (... i really like the Electric Flag too), but those bands are hard to come by, 'specially for a young guy like me in Clagary of all places, in 2006. Alas, I think it's just a dream for now. 
Anyhow, I can do lead guitar, rythym guitar, some background vocals/harmonies, limited piano/keyboard, harmonica/harp, and thinking of buying up a bass pretty quick here (i can play it). I like writing songs, and I just wanna PLAY. (i'm in a band right now that doesnt gig, but that doesn't mean i can't do other stuff too)

There. Worth a shot huh.


----------



## lolligagger

*Acoustic Jam Sessions*

Is anybody in the Edmonton area up for some acoustic jam sessions? Lately I'm getting more into old school country, folk and bluegrass...but honestly, I am a rocker from back in the day so I will play darned near anything. :rockon2: 

Don't really care too much about age or ability...just want to play!


----------



## Rattlesnake

*Bassist Rhythm/lead Guitarist in Brampton or surrounding area wanted!!*

:rockon2: evilGuitar: Wanting, needing, hoping, to find a bassist in the Brampton area as well as a rhythm/lead guitarist with reliable transportation along with some creativity. We have over 35 songs written but they're not complete until the band is complete. We're not looking to for guys who want to get paid to play for us. We're looking for guys to want to grow with the band!! So long as you're legal drinking age, then the doors open! I have 7 yrs. vocal/songwriting exp. and 2 yrs. rhythm guitz. exp., and a speed metal drummer with 8yrs. exp. in the Philipines. Our style is alt./mod. punk. Oh yeah, male/female doesn't matter!! [email protected]


----------



## Dellinger

*Wants to join band in halifax area.*

:rockon2: Can play almost any kind of music. 40 years experience. 12 of those on the road.Have backed some country greats. Play off the cuff and can blend right in to any situation. Studio experienced.E mail me [email protected]. Paying gigs only.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

*Montreal area*

Might as well put my name in here too.
Old sloppy player (but young at heart) that likes to have fun and learn new tricks. (who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?)

I'm from the Classic Rock era but like just about anything thing.
Hear my noodling at www.soundclick.com/thetallcoolone

I don't currently have a car so I can't stray to far out of the island.

Contact me if interested.


----------



## mario

TheTallCoolOne said:


> Might as well put my name in here too.
> Old sloppy player (but young at heart) that likes to have fun and learn new tricks. (who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?)
> 
> I'm from the Classic Rock era but like just about anything thing.
> Hear my noodling at www.soundclick.com/thetallcoolone
> 
> I don't currently have a car so I can't stray to far out of the island.
> 
> Contact me if interested.


 Man, I just listened to your tracks and you are smokin'! Too bad I live in Ontario. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

mario said:


> Man, I just listened to your tracks and you are smokin'! Too bad I live in Ontario. Good Luck in your search.


Why, thank you!
Mainly for the "smokin'" comment.
Very much appreciated.


----------



## lenbone

*Tc1*

Noodling he says ...... HAAAAAAAAA !!!! I love the old Steely Dan, Floyd, etc. etc.We sound somewhat similar,,,that what Mrs. Lenbone said when we listened to your clip,, Sounds very tight ,,You obviously have the Glue and "Dynamics" together ,,Very nice...DaBone.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

lenbone said:


> Noodling he says ...... HAAAAAAAAA !!!! I love the old Steely Dan, Floyd, etc. etc.We sound somewhat similar,,,that what Mrs. Lenbone said when we listened to your clip,, Sounds very tight ,,You obviously have the Glue and "Dynamics" together ,,Very nice...DaBone.


Come on Len, stop it.
My head is big enough as it is, if this keeps going on I won't be able to go thru my room door by the morning. 

Still, thank you very much to you and Mrs Lenbone.
:food-smiley-004: :wave:


----------



## SCREEM

TTCO, come by 855 Decarie in St-laurent (walking distance from metro cote vertue) on sunday nights, great bunch of friendly people there, lots of blues and classic rock, bring your guitar or use mine. I'm sure you will have a good time.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman

SCREEM said:


> TTCO, come by 855 Decarie in St-laurent (walking distance from metro cote vertue) on sunday nights, great bunch of friendly people there, lots of blues and classic rock, bring your guitar or use mine. I'm sure you will have a good time.:food-smiley-004:



I can vouch for that.

Good folks, good players.


----------



## lenbone

*jam'n*

Sounds like I should take a trip Montreal !!


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

SCREEM said:


> TTCO, come by 855 Decarie in St-laurent (walking distance from metro cote vertue) on sunday nights, great bunch of friendly people there, lots of blues and classic rock, bring your guitar or use mine. I'm sure you will have a good time.:food-smiley-004:


That's way cool Screem.
I'll will definitely go, maybe not this Sunday but I'll show up for sure.
Thanks and C ya there.


----------



## thejeff

Hello im a 15 year old male living in toronto i beleive im average - pretty good send me a message if your interested i forgot to add im a guitarist


----------



## hawks168

heya guy m 17 i lay guitar for about 4 years now im looking for / to start a band or just jam whatever skill level matters little to me as long as you r interasted in improving soo pm me if interasted


----------



## bscott

*Jamming/Playing in Ottawa*

Anyone in the Ottawa area willing to play/teach a newbie and learn new songs?? I am an old guy (56) but have a much younger music heart. Been playing less than year.
Interested in playing mostly classic blues and blues/rock - not the usual stuff you hear on the radio or played by bar bands. 
Here's hoping!!

Brian


----------



## hollowbody

Hey everyone, I'm looking to put together a band with the goal of writing some originals and playing out. I'm interested in Blues, Alt-Country and Indie stuff, and hoping to balance those influences into something awesome. PM me in you're interested, or if you know of bassists, drummers, keyboardists who would be interested. :rockon2:


----------



## Budda

mario said:


> Man, I just listened to your tracks and you are smokin'! Too bad I live in Ontario. Good Luck in your search.


Mario, I see you're in london - im always looking for new people to jam with! PM me if you're interested


----------



## JimmyPage

Hey guys, anyone in the Courtice - Clarington area willing to jam?

I'm interested in blues and old hard rock, especially Led Zeppelin. I'm 16, I've been playing guitar for about 3 years now and I've got the pentatonics down pat and I've been looking into the major scale and its modes.

So if anyone needs a lead guitarist for starting a blues/hard rock band or just for jamming let me know!


----------



## lbrown1

JimmyPage said:


> Hey guys, anyone in the Courtice - Clarington area willing to jam?
> 
> I'm interested in blues and old hard rock, especially Led Zeppelin. I'm 16, I've been playing guitar for about 3 years now and I've got the pentatonics down pat and I've been looking into the major scale and its modes.
> 
> So if anyone needs a lead guitarist for starting a blues/hard rock band or just for jamming let me know!


hey Jimmy - I'm in Oshawa - I get a few guys together on thursday eve's for a guitar session.....I'm always looking for guest appearances - if ya want to come out - PM me.....we're old guys - so your music choice is right up our ally....I also sometimes have my daughters friends there who play - a little older than you - but - what the hell - age doesn't matter


----------



## shoretyus

lbrown1 said:


> hey Jimmy - I'm in Oshawa - I get a few guys together on thursday eve's for a guitar session.....I'm always looking for guest appearances - if ya want to come out - PM me.....we're old guys - so your music choice is right up our ally....I also sometimes have my daughters friends there who play - a little older than you - but - what the hell - age doesn't matter


I will keep that in mind ....


----------



## lbrown1

yes - pls do shoretyus


----------



## caaustin02

Hey,

I'm a mid-30's guitarist that really enjoys the blues and classic rock, if you are in the St Thomas - London area send me a reply.


----------



## SquierDude

hey, i'm 15 and looking for a jam in the london area. i am just starting out, so i am not bad or good either


----------



## AgileLP

Anyone in Winnipeg looking to Jam. I'm early 40's and have played for 10+ years. I'm into hard rock/metal and blues.

I'm not great, but I'm getting bored playing the same riffs over and over again in my living room.

Looking for someone to jam with for fun and hope to learn something in the process.


----------



## Rick31797

*wanna jam*

HI I am a guitar player in Napanee and would like to jam, , rock all the way>>

Rick


----------



## Crossroads

Rick31797 said:


> HI I am a guitar player in Napanee and would like to jam, , rock all the way>>
> 
> Rick


Tuesday nights in Deseronto, an open jam starting at 7pm, at the Deseronto Arts and Cultural Society on Main Street.

It's not all rock, a variety of genres and levels of players.

Also the Loyal Blues Fellowship in Belleville hosts electric blues jams on Friday nights, second and last Fridays of each month , and an acoustic jam on the third Monday, beginning around 7pm at the Engineers Hall on Chatham and Pine street.

www.loyalblues.ca



:rockon2:


----------



## Rick31797

Would this be a public jam in deseronto. i don't sing i just play guitar.
Rick


----------

